# 2011 RZR 4 accessories.....



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

What's up guys. I'm looking for some ideas on mods and other accessories for my RZR. I have tried all the rzr forums but from my experience most of the are a bunch of stuck up pricks. Any ideas would be much appreciated.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What all kind of riding do you do?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Tires, rims, roof with tunes, and clutching. Just so happens I can hook you up with all of the above.


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

As far as the riding we mostly do trail and rocks. I try to keep it out of the mud. 
I have the brute for that. I have just bought new wheels and I'm getting the 30 in dominators. I've got a roof and windshield. As for the clutch and tune what have you got? New or used?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds like you're all ready to go then, not much else to do except what you mentioned, clutch and tunes.


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

There has to be more to do!!! That's why I buy things.....to change them. I've been looking at building a roll cage extension to cover the bed. You can buy them but they don't look right. I have been working on a few designs. I've gotta do something because on a 4 with a roof the **** thing looks like a beetle.


----------



## mattyneil (Apr 22, 2012)

lte dual exhaust, chop the cage, hids, front and rear bumpers, winch, aftermarket skid plates, aftermarket steering wheel, and there is much more you can do. I try to do simple stuff that makes you stand out that you just cant buy and bolt on. Tint your tail lights or put a paint job on your snorkels to make them stand out or get a custom clever sticker made for the windshield.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

All I sell is new parts. As far as tunes I can get any of the dunertunes or audioformz. For the clutch their are BMP clutches can get either clutch kit or their stage 2 clutch that is a replacement secondary and primary. Also carry the BMP turbo's if your looking for some more power.


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Sweet. Do you have a price list or a website?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Website is in my sig but it is not updated with the new parts. Give me until friday given the holiday tomorrow and ill get some prices on all of the performance parts from BMP if you would like.


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

That would be great and I appreciate it. Just let me know when it's ready! Thanks.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Rzr turbo $3000 shipped

Clutch kit ( Includes a set of adjustable supertip weights, primary and secondary springs, and a custom angle helix) $500 shipped

power commander V with auto tune $600 shipped

Stage 2 overdrive clutch (Heavy Duty Rooster Adjustable Weights,Overdrive Primary Clutch with 2 springs depending on application,Overdrive Secondary Clutch with spring,Clutch Cover Spacer,New Belt) $1000 plus shipping

We can get many other parts also just let us know if your interested in somehing and ill get you a price


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Let me acquire some mad money and I'll get back with you.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I need to aquire myself some aswell. Im wanting either turbo or apex conversion on the ranger. Not sure which will come first.


----------

